# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: معرفی منبعی برای آموزش sql server به همراه Stored Procedure

## saba123

سلام لطفا یک منبع عالی برای اموزش sql server به همراه store proceduer در sql معرفی کنید

----------


## hamide_kh

سلام
یک pdf از آقای کفاش توی همین سایته که خود من از اون بسیار مستفیذ شدم!

----------

